# Need help changing input...



## MaximumRockage (Oct 25, 2006)

I have an Insignia tv and have lost the stock remote. I bought a universal remote to replace the original. It works great except that I can't seem to change the inputs so I am unable to watch movies, play games etc. 
The model number for the TV is NS-27RTV.
The remote is a Sony model RM-V210. I purchased it because the Insignia site said it was compatible. 

Any help at all would be most appreciated.


----------

